# Gimp et Plugins perl

## bfury25

Bonjour,

J'ai compilé gimp 1.2.3 depuis un moment maintenant et je l'utilise sans problèmes. Jusqu'à ce que j'ai besoin d'utiliser Perlotine, le plugin perl pour découper une image en auto avec génération de HTML:

En effet, il m'est impossible de trouver perlotine dans image>filtres>web>perlotine.

A priori,je ne trouve d'ailleurs aucun plugin perl dans mon gimp. (ils sont bien dans /usr/lib/gimp/1.2/plugin mais pas dans les menus de gimp)

J'ai pourtant perl 5.8.0 d'installé, et j'ai compilé Gimp avec 'perl' dans ma variable USE.

Je sais que dans les autres distros, y'a un package gimp-perl, mais dans la gentoo, normalement, tout est compilé avec un simple emerge gimp, non?

Qu'est-ce que je peux essayer, car j'arrive pas à trouver de thread à ce propos.

Merci

Laurent

----------

## px

```
emerge -pv gimp

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] media-gfx/gimp-1.2.3-r3  +python +nls +gnome -aalib +perl
```

normalement le use devrait suffir

----------

## bfury25

Ben c'est ça que je comprends pas, car j'ai effectivement mis perl dans mon USE dans mon make.conf (sans '+' devant comme indiqué dans le résultat du 'emerge -pv' que tu as collé dans ton message')

Par contre, j'ai pas mis 'python': d'ou ma question: 'perlotine' bien qu'à priori ecrit qu'en perl serait il en partie écrit en python?

----------

## b_Q

Allo

Connais rien dans gimp 

mais ucaszou suis dans le mille:

ici click droit sur image chargée ->Filtres->Web->Perl-O-tine...

fenêtre perl_fu_perlotine apparait

Guilotine implemented ala perl,

with html output...

hih

----------

## px

bon, mon gimp normalement prend le perl mais je ne voit pas non plus le perlotine, pourtant j'ai un beau Exts -> Perl -> panneau de controle.

Donc il y a plusieurs possibilité, soit 

- il demande qqchose d'autre pour fonctionner (gtk ou autre)

- il faut forcer gimp a recharger sa base de plugins

Je vais cherché de mon côté quand j'aurais un peu plus le temps, si qqun a la solution, ca serait la bienvenue

----------

## bfury25

Merci, c'est sympa, je continue à chercher moi aussi de mon coté, c'est super énervant comme truc.

Je sais maintenant que je suis pas fou: je suis pas le seul à ne pas l'avoir dans mon menu Gimp  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

moi qd j'essai filtres->web->perl-o-tine ça plante, il me dit le greffon machin a causé une erreur, il serait bienvenue d'enregistrer votre travail et de fermer gimp.

Pourtant j'ai bien le fichier : /usr/lib/gimp/1.2/plug-ins/perlotine

----------

## px

moi j'ai bien le fichier mais il n'apparait pas dans les filtres, ni dans le listing des greffons...

----------

## DuF

ça n'a pas l'air très au point tout ça !

----------

## bfury25

Dans mon fichier ~/.gimp1.2/pluginrc j'ai bien une entrée correspondant à perlotine, y a t'il quelque chose à modifier à ce niveau?

----------

## bfury25

Dans Exts>perl>panneau de contrôle

Le panneau de controle donne le détail de l'etat du support perl de the Gimp. 

A prori, bien qu'installé chez moi, le module PDL de perl n'est pas détecté par Gimp au moment de la compilation. D'après mes lectures sur le Web, PDL est nécessaire à beaucoup de plugins gimp en perl.

Je me souviens qu'il y a eu une mise à jour de perl il y a quelques semaines (effectué lors d'un emerge -u world) : une idée est donc de re-emerger PDL pour qu'il soit compilé pour la nouvelle version de perl, puis the gimp.

J'ai recompilé PDL, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire gimp...

J'espère que c'est ça  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

J'espère aussi que c'est ça et tiens nous au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## bfury25

J'ai enfin eu le temps de re-emerger gimp, maintenant, dans exts>perl>panneau de controle, PDL est bien à 'yes', malheureusement, toujours pas de perlotine... GRRRRRRRR   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Par contre, je vois que 'Gnome perl module' est à 'no' y'en a sûrement besoin pour afficher les dialogues de perlotine, mai scomment on l'installe?? Je trouve juste un ebuild 'gtk-perl', qui est déjà installé, mais pas de Gnome-Perl ou autre chose du genre... 

C'est sûrement un module perl qui n'est pas installé en tout cas...

----------

## mjhaas

I was having a similar problem which I resolved by recompiling gtk-perl:

emerge gtk-perl

I also had to recreate ~/.gimp-1.2/pluginrc which I did simply by deleting the whole .gimp-1.2 directory and restarting gimp. There is probably a more elegant way of doing this but it worked.

I suspect this problem is caused by upgrading perl after I originally installed gtk-perl. Some gimp perl plugins use gtk-perl to present dialogue boxes promping for parameters.

I apologise for responding in English but my French is virtually nonexistent.

----------

## DuF

Thanks for the tips, I will try when my cpu will be free  :Smile: 

----------

## bfury25

Thanks a lot, that was the solution! Perlotine and many other missing filters appear now in my gimp   :Very Happy: 

Very nice!!

----------

